# Rolling smoke for fathers day.



## jokensmoken (Jun 15, 2019)

My cousin just texted me and wished me a happy fathers day and ask me what I was smoking for dinner tomorrow...
I told her and she says " I didnt even know you smoked pot...so you're just gonna smoke a joint...nothing going on the smoker...no special dinner..
I had to go back and read my text to her
~ Just rolling and smoking a fatty ~
LOL...so, I guess that could be misconstrued...
I had to explain to her what a "fatty" was in the meat smoking world".


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 15, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> My cousin just texted me and wished me a happy fathers day and ask me what I was smoking for dinner tomorrow...
> I told her and she says " I didnt even know you smoked pot...so you're just gonna smoke a joint...nothing going on the smoker...no special dinner..
> I had to go back and read my text to her
> ~ Just rolling and smoking a fatty ~
> ...


yeah I guess you could take that either way, funny story


----------



## PrairieGeek (Jun 15, 2019)

That's funny.  Kids these days


----------



## shoebe (Jun 15, 2019)

That's funny, thanks


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 16, 2019)

How the younger minds think.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 17, 2019)

Back in college I might have rolled a fatty or two in my day. Different than the ones I roll now lol


----------

